# Looking for Steel Trestle Dimensions



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning on a steel trestle to support some bridges, but I'm having difficulty finding some accurate dimensions. 

-Jim


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

proportions, find photos of what you want to build and compare them to the size of cars or engines on the bridge. That is how I have always done it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Me too....That is What I have done....In one case I noticed that the length of a support structure is about the same as a engine is long. 

I use 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/8 angle for uprights on my trestles. 

JJ


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

goto
dandjrailroad.com and look under custom work for some ideas


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a semi circle I set up, it shows the steel supports I made


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There is really no "standard" trestle to get dimensions of..
Most railroad bridges and trestles are one of a kind, custom built to match the site..
trestle size is all over the map..

So from a model railroad perspective you really just need to do the same thing as the real railroads..
determine how big of a bridge you need to span the gap in question, then design and build it.

Scot


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Just like Scotty said, there is no absolute, right or wrong, what do you want and like. I always base my dimensions in/on the room I am dealing with.
A good rule of thought, approxitmately, 1/2" = a foot. or 50ft = 25 inches
a bridge 14 ft wide is around 7" wide. Compare a standard RR car today is 10 ft wide, or around 5 inches.

The picture below shows my bridge after scenery mostly done


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What you guys have suggested is basically what I've been trying (different sizes) to see what I think looks good. I've seen a lot of wooden trestle diagrams that use 12" x 12" posts. I was thinking that steel would be stronger, thus would be smaller dimensions but I've seen some pics that imply they may be 12" x 12".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a set of 3 CD's from:

RailDriver.com 

that are digital copies of the Cyclopedias that were published in 1921/22 by Simmons-Boardman. You view them through your browser and it has a table of contents and an index with clickable links. You can print pages for use using an included a program that will automatically scale drawings to whatever scale you want.

The one you probably want is the "1921 MOW Cyclopedia". It has a section on bridges on pages 211 to 287. Lots of drawings and images of various RR bridges and lots of text about them, including dimensions for various parts.

http://raildriver.com/products/cyclopedias/1921.maintenance.of.way.php


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper, thanks for the link, looks like a good resource  i like how it comes with a scale print utility too!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Spindly.... but they wanted longer spans, supporting more weight, spindly wasn't so good.... but the farther back in time you go...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The spindly ones add another dimension to the layout, as in "OMG is that trestle going to hold long enough for the train to pass"


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

oops?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Where is the tread. Pictures that Inspire? Were not there some pictures of trestles int that grouping?

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes JJ...mostly of wood trestles...

D


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

How 'bout these? Built 1937


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, nice pics! I'll keep these as my prototype to model. Is that trestle in NZ? 

-Jim


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Jim,

Yes, thats the Mohaka viaduct on the east coast of the North Island. The line was just retired last year after a washout made repair uneconomical. Lots of folk hoping they turn it into a cycle trail.

Cheers
Neil


----------

